# What turbo setup is this?



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

It is on a G35, but can anyone ID this twin turbo setup? Or is it a one-off custom setup?

Hot Import Nights 2008 - Infinity G35 « Videos « WebRidesTV

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

dude did you watch the vid he said it was an aps twin turbo, google it or something.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont know but that car is nasty (not in a good way)

"502 to the rear wheels, but we tuned it down to make it more street able" 

ROFL.


----------

